
Ask HN: Program to upscale windows display? - ddingus
I may be using the wrong term, but I sometimes need to view material that would be optimal in a higher resolution than the highest native display resolution my laptop has.<p>Example:<p>Say the screen max, native resolution is 1024x768.  The target would be an integer multiple, say 2x = 2048x1536.<p>The method could range from simple, just drop every odd pixel, for example, or average the two together, for another example.<p>Has anyone done this?  Can it be done?
======
cimmanom
Open it in a program that supports "zoom out"? Decrease the font size?
Resample the image/video?

